# When This is Over



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

Maybe we will learn just how much we can actually do without.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 24, 2020)

Talking about when this is over - I never want to see another picture of the virus.

Why do they keep showing the picture of one all the time?  I'm afraid I will start dreaming about one coming after me - a terrible nightmare.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 24, 2020)

When this is over, I am taking the wife on a vacation.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 24, 2020)

When this is over, I hope our economy can make a comeback and people will have jobs to return to.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2020)

I wonder how long it will take for the shelves in all the stores to return to being fully stocked and how long it will be before people can return to a normal life.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2020)

When this is over I hope we will have learned that our planet can heal itself if we'd just stop trashing it.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 24, 2020)

I am reminded of the aftermath of WW2, when everyone was in a catch up mode for things that were just not available during the war.  
Rationing ended and it was wild.


----------

